# Hair algae?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My tank has suddenly started getting overrun by the stuff, and I have no idea what to do about it. I haven't done anything drastic to the tank, and it only gets about 14 hours of light a day. Anything I can do about it? 

My tank is only 1.5 gal though, so things like adding chemicals is out of the question for me, it'd be way too easy for things to get out of hand.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cut your light way back that is to many hours. You can take a new toothbrush and twirl in the algae and get most of it out. You can also use Seachems Flourish Excel to get rid of the rest without to much problem.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

susankat said:


> Cut your light way back that is to many hours. You can take a new toothbrush and twirl in the algae and get most of it out. You can also use Seachems Flourish Excel to get rid of the rest without to much problem.


I'd cut back the hours, expect that I do have live plants in there that I'm trying not to kill. Also, as I said, I'm not even going to touch chems, I have really horrible luck with them, and with a tank this small...


----------



## cidlytony (May 4, 2011)

what about widen the distance between the light and tank. i am sure it will decrease the illuminance of the light.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Flourish Excel is a synthetic carbon source. Good for plants/tanks without CO2.


----------



## Scalare (May 5, 2011)

Excel is excellent source of carbon for your plants, even in a 1.5 gallon tank,
follow the directions and it will be fine.

Pete


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plants can also get by on 6 to 8 hours a day.


----------

